# A Japanese Jig in USE!



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2012)

I thought I'd never see the day because in over 7 yrs of searching I'd never seen an assisted sharpening device used in Japan. I've seen a few being sold but never any talk of use, pictures of use, and defintely no videos in use. Well tonight I've found proof that one guy in Japan actually uses a jig to sharpen knives, chisels, and plane blades. To me it seems about as useful as most jigs yet better than some. 

Oh and for you rip off artists he's got a patent on the device so back off! :razz:



[video=youtube;wODJLqDPBCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wODJLqDPBCw&amp;feature=channel[/video]

[video=youtube;o0VGfsEt1cU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0VGfsEt1cU&amp;feature=channel[/video]


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 23, 2012)

He's got a fairly unique technique for stone flattening, scroll down this page for info....

http://www1.plala.or.jp/chiaki/newpage14.htm








*No patent on this one folks, borrow at will.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 23, 2012)

This looks eerily familiar.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 23, 2012)

OH man that flattening system is so Tim Taylor!


----------



## obtuse (Mar 23, 2012)

doesnt look half bad


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2012)

I like his dual-chisel guide arm. This is possibly the best, most space consuming, jig that I have seen; I wouldn't let him sharpen one of my knives though.

Are sobakiri true single bevel? I thought they were.


----------



## kazeryu (Mar 23, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Are sobakiri true single bevel? I thought they were.



I was told that if you don't have a sobakiri, you should substitute an usuba, so I would guess that they are indeed single bevel.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Mar 23, 2012)

I think it's pretty neat.

Dave, I remember some time that you said the inconsistencies of human motions (to an extent) were actually _beneficial_ in that it helped remove the burr and wire edge? Correct me if I'm remembering wrong, or if it was a dream or something.

Maybe the locking mechanism for this jig can have a spring attached, so that there's _some_ angle variation.


----------



## steeley (Mar 23, 2012)

interesting gimzo i like this thing



[/IMG]


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 23, 2012)

perfect drum sander alla little rascals


----------

